# I guess these belong here  " Curtains when you need them"



## Paco Dennis (Aug 1, 2021)

posted by
u/pidiota







Curtains


----------



## SmoothSeas (Aug 1, 2021)

well, maybe back when youth was still on my side, now days...


----------



## Knight (Aug 1, 2021)

Ugh a panty line, should have worn a thong.


----------



## Jules (Aug 1, 2021)

That plastic window is going to be sticky on a hot day.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 13, 2021)

I am great at washing windows.


----------

